# We Have Two Winners!!!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The two lucky members who will join TxTransplant and myself are.....

With me, OGF member "Bernie Babb"

With TxTransplant, OGF member "HeartTxp"

The drawing was witnessed by my wife, OGF member "fishingwidow". so if there's any questions, ask her.   

I will email both of you with the details of where we can meet up for this great weekend. The weather forecast as of today has Erie, PA at a high of 27 and a low of 14 for both Saturday and Sunday, so DRESS WARM!!!! LOL.

Looking forward to it, guys, and THANK YOU to all the other folks who supported the site with their entries. 

LET'S GO FISHING!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the winners. Hey guys and gals remember just because you didn't win this one come on up and join us. Your all winners in our book! As BD said thanks to everyone that entered. Hope to see several of you there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We have 2 winners, but one can't make it. Once we get it hashed out, we'll post the results....

Hearttxp, let us know what you want to do man...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, talked with Hearttxp and I've picked another name out of the remaining raffle entries.

The lucky person who will accompany TxTransplant to Presque Isle is.....


FRANK STANKO.


I'm not sure what screen name you're using Frank, so please reply here or PM me and we'll all work out the details!!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry group really wanted to get To PI but have other plans for that weekend. Knew that when I bought the tickets but wanted to support OGF anyway. This is a great site and wanted to help out to keep it up and running.
Please post some pic's when you guys get back. Want to see what I missed.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the support everyone! You guys are gonna have a blast!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That remains to be seen Shake. Still wonder why the heck I'm going to do this???


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

congrats guys.enjoy.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey gang, the question of the day is...

WHO IS FRANK STANKO???? 

Please contact me ASAP so we can get the details for the trip ironed out....


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats guys
Thoughtful gesture hearttxp hopefully you can make to the Isle
We're going to have a blast
Presque Isle is too much fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See you at the Isle
Geowol


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

No I will no be able to make it. The wife and I are heading south on Friday. Driving to Daytona for the 500 first and then will be in the Fla, Keys for two weeks. Turned in my short rods for the long stiff ones. Hope to do some grouper and Yellow tail fishing. Have a friend with a boat where we are staying. Next year PI for sure. Wanted to make it this year but once Erie got good ice I couldn't pull myself away. Been out five times in the last three weeks. Have fun guys. I know you all will !


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

SOMEONE BUY ME and catwhiskers A PA LICENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You have until 6pm Wednesday to check in. If you don't, I'm picking another name.

I never thought it would be so tough to fill this trip!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

You could have picked me and had a confirmation within a few minutes  .


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I too just entered the raffle to support the site. I am limited physically and can't do a trip like that. Big Daddy, please choose someone else.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Frank, thanks man for getting back. We'll remember you for this for sure. Make sure you get to one of our outings and we'll take care of you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Frank. And, the support of the site.

Well, I've picked another ticket and the name on this one is.....

WALT PANTEA

I'll contact him today.

Congrats Walt!!!!!


----------



## Cap'n Hook (Dec 30, 2004)

Your the next contestant......Geesh...never thought you'd get 2 rejections Big D. I plan on being there....where is everyone fishing? I'd like to get close to the OGF group! I fished the 4th lot last year and did really well. I also have an open seat in my truck and in the shanty for anyone that wants to go. I am going up Sat. morn and driving home that night. I promise I won't try to chop my thumb off this year. Presque Rules!

Good Luck and Good Fishing!

Cap'n


----------

